# Impact shorts under $40 SHIPPPED!!!!!



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

those look decent, im still in the market for pair because the R.E.D. ones suck, even for $15, i need ass proection, not so much tailbone or legs, if they cover it all then im all for it too

these seirus ones look good



and these pro tec



and this hillbilly dirt gear brand looks really solid



but even my R.E.D. ones were somewhat bulky with very little foam, so how bad will these be, the diaper feel doesnt fly*

*
and what about this buttshield > > > > 



**


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

That butt shield is funny as hell!!!! 
The hillbillies look awesome but I thought they might be restrictive so I didn't go for those but they look cool as hell haha (not that looks will protect you)

yea I also asked them and he said he is pretty sure the pads are removable...so u can customize which pads u want in there


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the RED ones. They are pretty decent I hate to say. Better then nothing and not to bulky if you buy the correct size. Pads come out and they are pretty much board shorts without pads. This is handy when I am in Steamboat and need some trunks to get in Strawberry Park. If you watch Brociety they have been popping up for 30 bucks! I also saw the Six Six One Pro Bomber Undershort pop up on Chainlove and that one would work too!


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have demon's which is a lot like the protec ones and my gf has the protec ones and we realized they are not padded enough. Still they are better than nothing. So I went to Campmor to see if they had the seirus ones but no luck. The review on amazon for the seirus super padded shorts says it doesn't make much of a difference for him/her but I will check them out and post about them.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

The impact shorts that I ordered ( link is on the first post of this page ) should be coming in late morning or early afternoon today!!

As soon as they come in I will jump in those bad boys and give you a quick review as far as comfort, quality, materials and flexability. A performance review will have to wait until our seasons starts:dunno:


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice dude. I love getting new gear. Will be patiently waiting on your review


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

ek3 said:


> Nice dude. I love getting new gear. Will be patiently waiting on your review


and I will be waiting for your review on the Seirus shorts. I was always curious about those, plus I need to get some for my g/f as well so any information will help

Yea I'm soo STOKED!!! and I have a new pair of goggles coming in next week sometime....For me this time of year w/ all the summer sales its like Christmas for me!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I wear REDS, I had a pair like that from triple8 but I didn't like how they felt they were to bulky and they kept ridng down had to keep pulling them up. I just needed something for my tailbone. And tell me about summer being like X-Mas, I just got a Signal Park Rocker for $160 can't wait for to take that out.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I wear REDS, I had a pair like that from triple8 but I didn't like how they felt they were to bulky and they kept ridng down had to keep pulling them up. I just needed something for my tailbone. And tell me about summer being like X-Mas, I just got a Signal Park Rocker for $160 can't wait for to take that out.



WOW SICKK!!!!! that board is nuts...I love the way it looks...ppl think its a defect haha:laugh:

let us know how it rides once you get on it GOOD LUCK!!!!

Look who is rockin' a new page:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I have the Seirus shorts & they are a real a$$ saver lol.. The padding isn't thick, so it's not bulky & isn't restricting at all. U can't even tell u have padded shorts on. However, if u take a hard hit u'll definitely feel it in the morning. There are 5 removable pads.. which is great because u can wash the shorts (which are more like compression shorts) when they start to smell hahahahah.. I noticed if u fall alot on one side then that pad starts to look a lil mushy & wrinkled but still does the job.

IMO they're decent shorts & would recommend it


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Alrighty so they are here:

They come in a mesh carrying bag with shoulder straps. Useless in my opinion for the shorts, but the bag would be good to put your dirty socks/clothes in while on a trip

Construction: 
-Shorts are made of a great micro-mesh which is extremely breathable. :thumbsup: 
-Waistband is a thick heavy duty elastic, however it does not have drawstrings so they must be bought true to size.:thumbsdown:
- Seaming is double stitched seems fairly durable:thumbsup:
-SUPER light!!!! I have to say I almost can't believe how light they are:thumbsup:

Padding:
- Padding is perfectly placed throughout the shorts (they were designed for skating/boarding so this makes sense):thumbsup:
-Padding is fully integrated so it is not removable. Annoying if you need to customize ur padding areas, although for me they are placed perfectly :thumbsdown:
- Padding is just thick enough and for more flexability they are scored (small but amazing aspect!) When I bend my legs I almost don't even feel resistance from the pads.:thumbsup:

OVERALL:

These shorts are extremely comfortable considering the fact they have 11 pads in them covering the entire buttocks area and the whole side of your upper leg. I purposely did a few "butt plants" on my hard wood floors to see if these things do their job. Result: the cushioning is amazing although I would say that for extreme circumstances, or long falls they may be lacking (but then again if you are falling 12-15 feet I guess any padding would make a minimal impact difference. Overall I am happy with my purchase and would say if you are on a budget, or looking for decent padding short of titanium body armor go for the buy!

Recommended Use: Any resort riding, park, Jumps not exceeding 10 ft verticals, glades, tame backcountry

Not Recommended for: Jumping off tall buildings, saving the world , or jumping Summit to Base in one single bound

Scale of 1-10: 7.65 :laugh:


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Not Recommended for: Jumping off tall buildings, saving the world , or jumping Summit to Base in one single bound


LOL
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Any ass pads suck. Take it like a man.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Any ass pads suck. Take it like a man.


 That doesn't sound to good. Maybe a better choice of words?:laugh:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Extremo said:


> Any ass pads suck. Take it like a man.


Well not all of us are as used to getting our asses rammed w/ rails, but I respect your opinion.... 

And while working on moves and pushing the limits im sure avoiding the ER w/ a tailbone injury could possibly be considered a slightly good idea


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I like them so I can try new shit and do stupid shit without going home every day with a tailbone stinger! Saved my ass (literally) a few times now!


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

I have the protec kind. I like them a lot but they make my butt look huge! I have had a broken tailbone, does not save it but it does make falling not hurt as much.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

danielle said:


> I have the protec kind. I like them a lot but they make my butt look huge! I have had a broken tailbone, does not save it but it does make falling not hurt as much.


Ouch!! How did that happen, and how long until u could ride after the injury?


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Well the first time I fell down some stairs, that was about 9 years ago. The last time was while snowboarding in March. I was snowboarding again in April but the first few times really sucked. I was scared to fall and once I put my arm out to save my tailbone and tore my rotator cuff in my shoulder. It still hurts at times but I love snowboarding so much, it is worth the pain. I know in time I hope in time it will feel 100% better. Not is not a fun injury to have.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

danielle said:


> Well the first time I fell down some stairs, that was about 9 years ago. The last time was while snowboarding in March. I was snowboarding again in April but the first few times really sucked. I was scared to fall and once I put my arm out to save my tailbone and tore my rotator cuff in my shoulder. It still hurts at times but I love snowboarding so much, it is worth the pain. I know in time I hope in time it will feel 100% better. Not is not a fun injury to have.


 OUCH! That sucks.. sorry to hear that


----------



## nodaysoff (Dec 4, 2008)

snoeboarder said:


> those look decent, im still in the market for pair because the R.E.D. ones suck, even for $15, i need ass proection, not so much tailbone or legs, if they cover it all then im all for it too
> 
> these seirus ones look good
> 
> ...


Those hillbillie shorts are OK, definitly served its purpose last season.

Draw string in the waist :thumbsup:
Very breathable since its all mesh:thumbsup:
Lightweight:thumbsup:

Didnt take long to adjust to it, i made it a habbit to wear new protective gear for an hour or so off the slopes. 

The only set back would be the tailbone area(the primary reason for purchase btw, smh), if you come down hard on it that hardshell becomes the new enemy. behind the shell its only about a 3/8 inch thick foam, with some slightly heavier foam along the edge. definitly could use some extra padding in there.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

that buttshield looks seriuosly extreme lol, how the hell would you wear that btw......and it looks like it would restrict movement also...I noticed it again in Nodaysoff's post and it made me laugh


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You guys see that the new RED Impact shorts this year have the D30 stuff in em? For those that dont know what D30 is youtube it...its some fricken amazing stuff...

Heres a new iphone case built out of it..
YouTube - Tech21 iBand: Serious impact protection


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

now that is some awesome stuff!!!!! they should use it in car bumpers


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> now that is some awesome stuff!!!!! they should use it in car bumpers


Hense why i may actually buy impact shorts this year...with minimal weight and density it has great protective properties..

There are quite a few different applications for it too..i know a few companies put the material in beanies...which could provide a lot of protection if you dont like helmets...
d3o


----------

